
Ask HN: Programming without frameworks? - foobar_
Right now my goto for any project is<p>1. Find a framework(s) whether it be a game or website or mobile app ...<p>2. Wrestle with the framework<p>3. Browse StackOverflow, Blogs, GitHub issues ...<p>4. Do the project<p>I am wondering how feasible it is to develop projects without frameworks.
======
bytemode
You can build a site of your own without using a single framework.

But, the thing is even if you don't use one, you end up writing one for
yourself, maybe even a tiny one to better manage your code.

I don't know that if you can call this little piece of code "a framework", but
maybe something like a "micro framework" (something like preact, hyperHTML,
lit-html).

